# Forum > MMO > Mobile & Flash Game Hacks >  Marvel Future Fight?

## Lashley93

Wondering if there are any hacks for Marvel Future Fight? I use Bluestacks to play it

----------


## Jsk1187

If you download bluestacks 4 from a pc or laptop, it plays any android app through google play. Plus you will need parallel space and also game guardian w/root. I have NOT tried this, because i have spent real money on MFF and built up the hard way, slow way, and i have a long way to just get 1 tier-3 character yet, lol. So i won't take that risk, because if they catch you hacking/doing this, you account is deleted instantly.

----------

